# How do you warn/notify walkers on a bike trail/ride?



## ian (Jun 15, 2021)

When you're on a ride around at your favorite spot, how do you let walkers know you're behind them and want to pass? I try and ring my bell or say " on your left/ right", but sometimes they are busy in convo or have earbuds in. Just a thought.......


----------



## bloo (Jun 15, 2021)

ian said:


> I try and ring my bell or say " on your left/ right",



Like this.^^, but then again I'm kind of new to trails. What else could you possibly do?


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 15, 2021)

"on the left/right" I had this same scenario on a trail a few years back...2 ladies were walking it & deep in conversation. I said "on your left" twice, but they didn't notice me until I was right behind them. I scared the bejebers outta them...& I was filming w/ my GoPro at the time. Made for a funny segment to my video! I apologized for startling them, & they laughed it off!


----------



## hm. (Jun 15, 2021)

On my five speeds I like to shift the bike so they hear the clunk of the derailleur


----------



## Oilit (Jun 15, 2021)

When they have earbuds, they're usually by themselves and you can pass. When they're in conversation, they're harder to get by but they can at least hear you and will move over, eventually. But I slow down regardless, you never know what they might do, especially if they don't hear you coming.


----------



## ian (Jun 15, 2021)

Yeppers,  I had a single person walking on the left side of a 6 ft wide trail. I rang my bell, said " on your right" and she rushed to the right in front of me and indignantly told me I  have to either stay left or right.
Haha.....


----------



## Thee (Jun 15, 2021)

ian said:


> Yeppers,  I had a single person walking on the left side of a 6 ft wide trail. I rang my bell, said " on your right" and she rushed to the right in front of me and indignantly told me I  have to either stay left or right.
> Haha.....



Said “WATCH OUT KID” on a beach cruise yesterday oops um yeah not sure he knew left from right


----------



## Ernbar (Jun 15, 2021)

I’ve had joggers on the bike path do a snap turnaround right in front of me as I was getting ready to pass . Had one guy biking and reading his phone coming head on to me! I’ve had families out for a stroll that take up the entire width of the trail and won’t move out of the way. I had a lady bird watching almost walk into me head on. I recognize these nuisances well  in advance already knowing what their next move may be and proceed with extreme caution. I have used the bell and the “passing on your left” that works most of the time but then the knuckleheads wearing earbuds will never hear you.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 15, 2021)

*"COMING THROUGH A-HOLE**S**!!!" *Usually works for me 😏


----------



## tacochris (Jun 15, 2021)

Funny enough, generally my bikes squeak and rattle enough I dont really have to warn anyone Im coming.  haha
BUT...generally I speed up and pass in the grass because Im too introverted to yell anything.  Lol


----------



## ian (Jun 15, 2021)

@tacochris , if I go off the trail, I'm gonna either hit some railroad tracks, or end up in the mighty Columbia


----------



## tacochris (Jun 15, 2021)

ian said:


> @tacochris , if I go off the trail, I'm gonna either hit some railroad tracks, or end up in the mighty Columbia



Lol....well that there is what i like to call, a problem.  

I dont have any trails like that but I suppose if I did I would use the common d-bag roadbike thing and say "on the left/right".  
My 55 has a bell so I use that alot...


----------



## hm. (Jun 15, 2021)

ian said:


> if I go off the trail, I'm gonna either hit some railroad tracks, or end up in the mighty Columbia



Pretty much same here it just depends where youre at. I do have a bike bell but most of the time forget to move it to the bike Im taking out.


----------



## ian (Jun 15, 2021)

hm. said:


> View attachment 1430252
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much same here it just depends where youre at. I do have a bike bell but most of the time forget to move it to the bike Im taking out.



Looks like the water would at least be warm. Not here.....all my bikes have bells, just maybe not loud enough. Maybe I should get an airhorn?


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 15, 2021)

My warning is a big azz horn!!


----------



## AndyA (Jun 15, 2021)

I take my 7-year-old grandson with me. He takes the lead and keeps ringing his bell. He loves the bell.


----------



## kreika (Jun 15, 2021)

I can’t tell you how many times you say on your left and they move left and almost get hit. Then they’re mad at me. I got an Airzound. Google it. Problem solved. Lol


----------



## AndyA (Jun 15, 2021)

Just thought of something else. The kid who lived up the block from me had a big, red Huffy tanker with a siren. The chain was used to pull the rotor into contact with the front rim. Man, it was loud! I bet one of these would alert people that you're coming through.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 15, 2021)

tacochris said:


> Lol....well that there is what i like to call, a problem.
> 
> I dont have any trails like that but I suppose if I did I would use the *common d-bag roadbike *thing and say "on the left/right".
> My 55 has a bell so I use that alot...




why do you feel the need to disrespect roadies? I'll never understand why vintage people here seem to dislike people who do not ride slow like they do. "passing on the left" is just common courtesy, though I don't use it since it causes people to move.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 15, 2021)

all my bikes have bells on them. I start ringing long before I get to where they are. I have a plunger horn/noise maker I recently put on my new/old bike.. sounds like an angry 100 pound duck, it seems to startle people, I'll have to put a bell on it too.


----------



## tacochris (Jun 15, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> why do you feel the need to disrespect roadies? I'll never understand why vintage people here seem to dislike people who do not ride slow like they do. "passing on the left" is just common courtesy, though I don't use it since it causes people to move.



Have you driven around Spring and The Woodlands TX?  We dont have "respectful" roadbike guys....
We have the ones who block whole lanes of traffic and curse at you when you need to pass.  I saw one kick the fender of a car at a redlight not too long ago.  Its not the bike....its the rider in most cases.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 15, 2021)

tacochris said:


> Have you driven around Spring and The Woodlands TX?  We dont have "respectful" roadbike guys....
> We have the ones who block whole lanes of traffic and curse at you when you need to pass.  I saw one kick the fender of a car at a redlight not too long ago.  Its not the bike....its the rider in most cases.



by law people on bicycles are entitled to as much road as we need. if you get a ticket on your bike it goes on your driving record. I personally stomped in the door of lady who thinks as you do and roadies do not belong on the road.  there was 20 of us in a paceline on a back road and she rode by a foot from us blasting the horn. keyed another car that almost hit me. a friend lost his leg and another guy was killed by a stupid lady who thought the same way while they were doing the same thing. been a cyclist for 45 years and have seen it all. most people in cars have no brains in their head and just do not know what to do when cyclists are on the road.


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 15, 2021)

Douche bags are everywhere. In cars and on bikes.


----------



## tacochris (Jun 15, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> by law people on bicycles are entitled to as much road as we need. if you get a ticket on your bike it goes on your driving record. I personally stomped in the door of lady who thinks as you do and roadies do not belong on the road.  there was 20 of us in a paceline on a back road and she rode by a foot from us blasting the horn. keyed another car that almost hit me. a friend lost his leg and another guy was killed by a stupid lady who thought the same way while they were doing the same thing. been a cyclist for 45 years and have seen it all. most people in cars have no brains in their head and just do not know what to do when cyclists are on the road.



When I ride my bike on roadways (and I do pretty much mostly)...I watch for cars, stay on sidewalks or near the edge of the road and generally try to ride with respect for the people on the road because its just common decency.  I may have the right of way legally, but alot of good that does me when Im dead.  
Respect goes both ways.


----------



## tacochris (Jun 15, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> by law people on bicycles are entitled to as much road as we need. if you get a ticket on your bike it goes on your driving record. I personally stomped in the door of lady who thinks as you do and roadies do not belong on the road.  there was 20 of us in a paceline on a back road and she rode by a foot from us blasting the horn. keyed another car that almost hit me. a friend lost his leg and another guy was killed by a stupid lady who thought the same way while they were doing the same thing. been a cyclist for 45 years and have seen it all. most people in cars have no brains in their head and just do not know what to do when cyclists are on the road.




This is one of those subjects I could talk about all day honestly...but at the end of the day, we're both strong in our opinions and at that point its less constructive and more of a tennis match with no winner. 

On subject:
Generally if I have my 55 I will ding the bell, but most times I will pass when I can as far outside the people as I can to be respectful.  If I cant pass, I will make some kind of noise to let them know someone is here if the squeaks havent already done that.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 15, 2021)

I tend to avoid bike paths (at least during peak usage), unless I'm with the kids. I use a bell and slow way down. Wait to pass, if I have to. "On your-" whatever seems like a Fred move. At the end of the day, do what works, and keeps the most vulnerable trail users (pedestrians, kids, pets) safe.


----------



## kreika (Jun 15, 2021)

My problem with roadies is the spandex and holier than thou attitude. Gross and not cool! Perfect example is the Rolling Relics San Francisco ride. Every time we’ve crossed the golden gate there’s some speeding roadies screaming at everyone to lookout. There is a bicycle speed limit on the bridge, but it apparently doesn’t apply to them. Last time one of them hit a kid on a bike. Didn’t even slow down to look to see if they were ok. Just sped off.  Well the last person in their speed group took it hard after the father knocked them down. Everyone should ride respectfully. If you think your more righteous than a car? You’ll probably end up dead! I always ride against the curb, if I can. I trust no one!


----------



## ricobike (Jun 15, 2021)

I have both a ching ching and a ding dong bell on one of my bikes.  I ring the ching ching when I'm coming up on someone.  If they don't move, then the ding dong.  If that doesn't move them, I ring both until they finally get it.  It usually even works for earbuds .


----------



## vincev (Jun 15, 2021)

Say,"On your left/right" after ringing a bell.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 15, 2021)

kreika said:


> My problem with roadies is the spandex and holier than thou attitude. Gross and not cool! Perfect example is the Rolling Relics San Francisco ride. Every time we’ve crossed the golden gate there’s some speeding roadies screaming at everyone to lookout. There is a bicycle speed limit on the bridge, but it apparently doesn’t apply to them. Last time one of them hit a kid on a bike. Didn’t even slow down to look to see if they were ok. Just sped off.  Well the last person in their speed group took it hard after the father knocked them down. Everyone should ride respectfully. If you think your more righteous than a car? You’ll probably end up dead! I always ride against the curb, if I can. I trust no one!




see what I mean? more hate for fellow cyclists. probably a bunch of collectors riding slow and taking up the whole pathway on the bridge while yip yapping about where to stop for lunch.


----------



## bloo (Jun 15, 2021)

For those of you who are using bells.... What brand/type are you using? 

I bought a couple, one is a Crane (really nice) I got that for the 61 Speedster The other is an incredibell-type, although probably not a real one. It is tiny and has a teeter-totter type ringer that allowed me to mount it under the bar on the 81 Raceline. On the second ride that one scattered parts all over the trail and I never found all of them. I still don't have anything on the 41 Schwinn. 

Recommendations welcome.....


----------



## kostnerave (Jun 15, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> by law people on bicycles are entitled to as much road as we need. if you get a ticket on your bike it goes on your driving record. I personally stomped in the door of lady who thinks as you do and roadies do not belong on the road.  there was 20 of us in a paceline on a back road and she rode by a foot from us blasting the horn. keyed another car that almost hit me. a friend lost his leg and another guy was killed by a stupid lady who thought the same way while they were doing the same thing. been a cyclist for 45 years and have seen it all. most people in cars have no brains in their head and just do not know what to do when cyclists are on the road.



I feel for you, losing a friend and another losing his leg. That's awful. A friend of mine ended up in the hospital with a head injury and broken bones when he was hit from behind, in the bike lane. Yes, he was wearing a helmet, or it could have been fatal. I was t-boned by a truck in an intersection and broke my collar bone so severely it had to be pinned, plus inner ear damage caused a 60% hearing loss in my left ear. I know it's easy to lose it when it comes to bad drivers, but please use your head and try not to kick a door in or key a car. I live in a city where some people aren't wrapped too tight and they're ready to blow. You can find yourself facing a gun or a gang. If you have a phone, use the camera, get a license number and a description, then turn it over to the police.


----------



## ian (Jun 15, 2021)

bloo said:


> For those of you who are using bells.... What brand/type are you using?
> 
> I bought a couple, one is a Crane (really nice) I got that for the 61 Speedster The other is an incredibell-type, although probably not a real one. It is tiny and has a teeter-totter type ringer that allowed me to mount it under the bar on the 81 Raceline. On the second ride that one scattered parts all over the trail and I never found all of them. I still don't have anything on the 41 Schwinn.
> 
> Recommendations welcome.....



I have 3 different bells. One is a "Bell", one is a Schwinn Ding-dong, and the last one is one I got from @southbayron here on theCabe. Not sure of the name.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 15, 2021)

I really like the wheel bell one continues ring or a shocker for doggies


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 15, 2021)

Like this..


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 15, 2021)

kostnerave said:


> I feel for you, losing a friend and another losing his leg. That's awful. A friend of mine ended up in the hospital with a head injury and broken bones when he was hit from behind, in the bike lane. Yes, he was wearing a helmet, or it could have been fatal. I was t-boned by a truck in an intersection and broke my collar bone so severely it had to be pinned, plus inner ear damage caused a 60% hearing loss in my left ear. I know it's easy to lose it when it comes to bad drivers, but please use your head and try not to kick a door in or key a car. I live in a city where some people aren't wrapped too tight and they're ready to blow. You can find yourself facing a gun or a gang. If you have a phone, use the camera, get a license number and a description, then turn it over to the police.



I'm 61 now. I kicked that door long ago. She was close and did it on purpose. Country road. 20 or so bikes SlINGLE FILE.  drafting. Fast. No other traffic. She  deserved it.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 15, 2021)

I like to outfit my bikes with handlebar struts and knuckle guards mounted in reverse, so if anyone gets in my way, they lose a pound of flesh.
If they survive, they will never aimlessly walk down a bike path ever again.

Just kidding of course.
Common courtesy usually gets you where you need to go.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 15, 2021)

The Columbia has a loud enough what ever you want to call it Horn, if your dumb ass is wearing headphones, ear buds, and talking that deeply on the bike trail; & You ignore on the left, on the right, + the horn tone then ALL I'm saying is when you get hit is It's on You💯%❗


Better hope you don't damage my bike and come at me with attitude 'cause I will damage you😐.

Tired of suffering consequences for trying to be a Good Guy and if I'm going to jail etc for anything then it will be for my actual actions.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 15, 2021)

@49autocycledeluxe I don't blame you 1 bit man. If we were on a ride and some ignorant woman or anyone did that I would do the same, at least if she clipped someone the dent or scratch would identify the car, she'd know it/be reminded, and as far as the worrying types about the guns, gangs etc what's Any Different from Any Other Random time or place? 

That's what is wrong with this country everybody is offended and then don't want consequences to their actions; if there was that many bikes & nobody would stop it from escalating past that then shame on them. 

If I am ever riding with anyone of you guys, women, your kids and some crap like that happens then you better believe I'd be the 1 to react to it ......in a heart beat


----------



## tacochris (Jun 15, 2021)

I think i just remembered why i stopped riding in groups....


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 15, 2021)

tacochris said:


> I think i just remembered why i stopped riding in groups....



Would you care as to explain that? Lol


----------



## ian (Jun 16, 2021)

Alrighty then everyone! Thanks for your input/ideas to help me with my question. CABEon.......


----------



## spoker (Jun 16, 2021)

fire off a round in the air!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 16, 2021)

If the bike I'm on is equipped with a bell or horn I use it well in advance to give them notice or an "on the left". If it looks like they aren't responding I cock my right leg back and just before I get beside them I plant the sole of my shoe squarely in the small of their back while vigorously extending my leg. Some of them even get a step in before face planting! Ok just kidding--like Marty said a little courtesy goes a long way whether you are on a ballooner or road bike. Anyone who rides, walks, runs, or skates like they own the path is a douche to me! V/r Shawn


----------



## ian (Jun 16, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> If the bike I'm on is equipped with a bell or horn I use it well in advance to give them notice or an "on the left". If it looks like they aren't responding I cock my right leg back and just before I get beside them I plant the sole of my shoe squarely in the small of their back while vigorously extending my leg. Some of them even get a step in before face planting! Ok just kidding--like Marty said a little courtesy goes a long way whether you are on a ballooner or road bike. Anyone who rides, walks, runs, or skates like they own the path is a douche to me! V/r Shawn



I do the same  except the leg to the behind. It seems MOST walkers are okay with a bell or an on the left alert. Thanks for your take on this.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 16, 2021)

I use a bell. The old style, brass bells that sound like a mantle clock usually get the most attention because they are loud and deep compared to the "ching-ching" ice cream truck bells. The old, 3-inch diameter brass Lucas bells are my favorites. They have a loud, rich sound that people hear easily. 

For modern bells, I like the brass "clock" bells with exposed striker.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 16, 2021)

I’m going to install this 5” trolley bell on my bicycle. They will hear me, from a block away!


----------



## all riders (Jun 16, 2021)

How about a fender-mounted super soaker with cable-operated trigger. "Oh, sorry ! I didn't want to hit you"


----------



## PAValentine (Jun 19, 2021)

Old fashioned round bicycle bell works best for me, as well as saying "passing left". Many wave or say "thank you" as I pass. 
Park rules say to slow for walkers, which I do.  I also speak to every one I pass. Both directions..."Good Morning"!! 
I ride the trail at the same time daily, as do many of the same walkers each day, so we kinda get to know each other.


----------



## ian (Jun 19, 2021)

PAValentine said:


> Old fashioned round bicycle bell works best for me, as well as saying "passing left". Many wave or say "thank you" as I pass.
> Park rules say to slow for walkers, which I do.  I also speak to every one I pass. Both directions..."Good Morning"!!
> I ride the trail at the same time daily, as do many of the same walkers each day, so we kinda get to know each other.



I do the same. I have begun to ring the bell well before I approach, and that seems to help.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jun 19, 2021)

As others have indicated, loud volume and advance timing both may be key. They are also inter-related, as the timing relates to distance (and speed), so the sound-maker has to project over that braking distance.
New spinner bells (Taiwan; China) can be quite loud, as are the 4” reciprocating cow-bell type (Coci?, Japan) once sold with Worksman bicycles.



 


For classic and antique bicycles sometimes the volume of an old klaxon or a used brass or steel bell just might not be sufficient. If the older items (perhaps for antique or classic looks) cannot be made effective; then perhaps consider a more modern bell as the primary?

I believe that yelling out port or starboard just confuses a lot of people, and not just the dyslexic ones.

Whispering accuse me may work as well, but may require the use of a kickstand.


----------



## Bryan Akens (Jun 19, 2021)

I  lived  in  Germany  for a  year  and  a  half........all  new  bikes  there  came  with  a  bell.....Most  of  the  time  a  friendly  sounding  "jingle"  does  the  trick......common  sense  .....European  style!!!


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 19, 2021)

You have to be loud and obnoxious like some of the motorcycle crowd. A pair of fart pipes will make them stop in their tracks and turn their heads before you even get close!   🤣


----------



## JoNy (Jun 19, 2021)

tacochris said:


> Funny enough, generally my bikes squeak and rattle enough I dont really have to warn anyone Im coming.  haha
> BUT...generally I speed up and pass in the grass because Im too introverted to yell anything.  Lol



Yeah the grass if no room on path!


----------



## JoNy (Jun 19, 2021)

My wife goes first often, a bit slowly, "excuse me, on your left" sweetly, gives big smile, after an exchange of Have a Great Day, and an occasional reply of Have a Blessed Day, she's made new friends and has taken inter-racial tensions down a notch hahaha (very diverse bike path users on our normal loop). I tend to ring my bell, took hers off cuz she'd rather talk (born social worker!). So when on my own now i speak up too, use bell only as backup, and just pass on the grass by big groups and children. And brake and slow down, its all exercise, speeding back up.


----------



## tim elder (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## ian (Jun 19, 2021)

tim elder said:


> View attachment 1432745View attachment 1432745



Izzat an airtank on the rack? 😀


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## morton (Jun 20, 2021)

I've become so weak and frail in my old age, walkers pass me!1!😗


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 20, 2021)

Bryan Akens said:


> I  lived  in  Germany  for a  year  and  a  half........all  new  bikes  there  came  with  a  bell.....Most  of  the  time  a  friendly  sounding  "jingle"  does  the  trick......common  sense  .....European  style!!!



Riding in Europe and riding in the states is an apples and oranges comparison. I'd ride all weekend in Germany and never worry about getting clipped by a car. Here its all I worry about! People on the paths were well aware of the rules and paid attention to what was going on. V/r Shawn


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 20, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Riding in Europe and riding in the states is an apples and oranges comparison. I'd ride all weekend in Germany and never worry about getting clipped by a car. Here its all I worry about! V/r Shawn



Yeah I'll 2nd that. I love the looks of those bike lanes they have that are glow in the dark, lighted, & look like a professional track.

Supposedly though Charlotte, NC is getting $ to improve/add cycling lanes in the near future🤞🏻


----------



## Real1 (Jun 20, 2021)

I say "On your right!" or "On your left!".....but I'd say about half the people have right/left issues and move the wrong way. I don't know what the answer is....maybe a siren and a laser projection. Mostly you ride defensively like everyone is trying to unseat you.

Motorists here use the bike lanes to pass other cars on the right if they are slowing down or stopped.....and it's legal if no one is in the bike lane. But then....the entitled cage cheaters don't care if there are riders in the bike lane. 

Kevin


----------



## Karmguy (Jun 20, 2021)

In NYC, I say " Get the f**k out of the way." It's considered a polite way of saying get out of the way


----------



## 62typhoon (Jun 22, 2021)

Its common practice on the bike trails here in Red Deer to have a bell...2 dings and they move to the right.....I always give a Thank-you when I pass them.


----------



## bleedingfingers (Jun 22, 2021)

Was told yesterday that my bell had a unique and pleasant tone .
Usually give them one ding from a ways back and if I don't think they heard give them a second one close up .
Most say thank you when I go by .
For the most part foot traffic stays to the left on the bike path here .
IF they have a dog I give them a ding far back my bikes are all very silent and don't want to startle them .
Also have a Border Collie in the neighbourhood  that just does not like bikes but he just barks .


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 22, 2021)

Been chased by 2 big full grown rottweilers = No 🤬 Fun❗


----------



## tim elder (Jun 22, 2021)

This should do the trick!


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 22, 2021)

tim elder said:


> This should do the trick!
> View attachment 1434710View attachment 1434710



If 3 train horns don't do it 🤔


----------



## bloo (Jun 22, 2021)

I think he may have the Airzound beat.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 22, 2021)

bloo said:


> I think he may have the Airzound beat.



I always wanted an air raid horn 😉


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 22, 2021)

I run into them.  That typically warns them that people on bikes may run into them.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 22, 2021)

Robertriley said:


> I run into them.  That typically warns them that people on bikes may run into them.



Next time I see an attractive woman on a greenway ride I am so doing this🤣🤔


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 23, 2021)

People are typically oblivious to anything else around them while they are out doing thier thing.bell,ring the, bell say what you want,half the time they move right in front of you.when im riding solo i just ride according to my surroundings.not worth getting knocked off a speeding bike.i like group rides,in areas with other people or bikes.let the riders in front deal with it.as far as road bike riders go,most i deal with have a snobbish or superior attitude.they also will unnecessarily block vehicle traffic and are extremely rude.ive had plenty of situations where they are shocked when you give their attitude in return.


----------



## ian (Jun 23, 2021)

birdzgarage said:


> People are typically oblivious to anything else around them while they are out doing thier thing.bell,ring the, bell say what you want,half the time they move right in front of you.when im riding solo i just ride according to my surroundings.not worth getting knocked off a speeding bike.i like group rides,in areas with other people or bikes.let the riders in front deal with it.as far as road bike riders go,most i deal with have a snobbish or superior attitude.they also will unnecessarily block vehicle traffic and are extremely rude.ive had plenty of situations where they are shocked when you give their attitude in return.



I'm riding paved walking/ bike trails near all the attractions of a tourist town, so I have lotsa people sometimes, and none if I'm early enough.
I haven't had the luck of finding a riding buddy yet, but fingers are crossed! There haven't been any road bikes yet that I have seen, so no problem there.......I'll stick with ringin' the bell and sayin' " on your left".....


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Jun 23, 2021)

I was riding with my wife and I said, "I have to take a dump".  I didn't notice that a lady was about to pass us from behind.   She rode away past us like she was on fire.  I run the dog on my bike because she must be part greyhound.  She takes a wide pass and ignores everything.


----------



## Ernbar (Jun 23, 2021)

birdzgarage said:


> as far as road bike riders go,most i deal with have a snobbish or superior attitude.they also will unnecessarily block vehicle traffic and are extremely rude.ive had plenty of situations where they are shocked when you give their attitude in return.




I see them on a Sundays sometimes in very large groups hog the road, hold up traffic, and go as far as holding a traffic light for the group which is illegal. Don’t dare say something to them cuz it will get ugly so I avoid them completely. I pull over and let them go by on their way.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 23, 2021)

Ernbar said:


> I see them on a Sundays sometimes in very large groups hog the road, hold up traffic, and go as far as holding a traffic light for the group which is illegal. Don’t dare say something to them cuz it will get ugly so I avoid them completely. I pull over and let them go by on their way.



I'm glad I don't deal with that in a car nor on a bike. I'm by no means handsome but I can get real ugly real quick


----------



## Jon Olson (Jun 23, 2021)

My “new 8” boxing bell” will replace  my “ice cream coming bell!” The fight for the road is on.


----------



## jimbo53 (Jun 24, 2021)

And then there's this:


----------



## morton (Jun 25, 2021)

I always thought that a miniature recorder/speaker that you attach to the handlebars would be ideal.  Something the size of a bell or speedo with enough volume to be head from a distance.  Record your message or perhaps 2 or 3 messages and when needed just press the appropriate bottom.  

 I can think of a 1000 appropriate (Or inappropriate) messages you could use.  Record something from a movie or tv show, an animal sound, screeching car brakes, etc., or just make up your own message using only your voice.

For instance, a sequential message might start with, "Bicycle behind you passing left."   If no reaction, "Watch out for the bike behind you!" at slightly higher volume.  If still to reaction, " Get the (*insert your choice of word or words here*) out of the way!" at full volume. 🥶 😀

We have cell phones with more computing power than NASA had available for the lunar landings, surely someone like chinamart could produce such a miniature digital device that could be sold for a few bucks.  

You could even add a forward projecting blinking light beam that would provide a visual clue for hearing impaired.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 25, 2021)

morton said:


> I always thought that a miniature recorder/speaker that you attach to the handlebars would be ideal.  Something the size of a bell or speedo with enough volume to be head from a distance.  Record your message or perhaps 2 or 3 messages and when needed just press the appropriate bottom.
> 
> I can think of a 1000 appropriate (Or inappropriate) messages you could use.  Record something from a movie or tv show, an animal sound, screeching car brakes, etc., or just make up your own message using only your voice.
> 
> ...



I'd have the Porky's Pig Horn 🤣 If you've never seen the movie Google Porky's Pig Horn sound


----------

